# DIY oar sleeves



## cdcfly (Jul 28, 2013)

I need some oar sleeves for a quick day trip. Don't have a boat shop close, and no time to drive. Any thoughts on what sort of homemade diy options I could MacGyver with at home materials? I was thinking of using some rubber I had left from vibration isolation and duct tape, or maybe use some pvc pipe and slip it on and duct tape. It's flat water for one day. What say you?


----------



## watersarah (Aug 24, 2009)

Do you use open oarlocks?


----------



## watersarah (Aug 24, 2009)

Bicycle tubes make a good oar to frame attachment that still has some maneuverability. Criss cross them around the oar tower/frame and the oar until it has the tension you need and just tie the ends in a square knot. Take a spare in case you miss judge and one snaps.


----------



## cdcfly (Jul 28, 2013)

Yup. Open oar locks


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Heat gun and thin wall pvc pipe. Slit the pipe, trim excess, heat then wrap.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

What's wrong with rope wrap or webbing wrap????

150' of solid braid 3/16" nylon from the hardware store will give you an 18" wrap.


----------



## cdcfly (Jul 28, 2013)

MT4Runner said:


> What's wrong with rope wrap or webbing wrap????
> 
> 150' of solid braid 3/16" nylon from the hardware store will give you an 18" wrap.


 I was thinking quick and temporary. Maybe rope and webbing with duct tape. Doing right has to wait until after the weekend


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

The duct tape will probably start disintegrating almost immediately. I wrapped mine with 3/16 poly and then epoxied the ends to keep it from fraying or loosening.

Took less than half an hour per shaft and I am now something like 60 days in and expect them to go another several years. Easy to do in the kitchen with the shaft over the back of a couple of chairs and I didn't even get to beer #2 before I was finished.

Permanent doesn't have to mean slow and fast doesn't mean temporary.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MontanaLaz said:


> The duct tape will probably start disintegrating almost immediately. I wrapped mine with 3/16 poly and then epoxied the ends to keep it from fraying or loosening.
> 
> Took less than half an hour per shaft and I am now something like 60 days in and expect them to go another several years. Easy to do in the kitchen with the shaft over the back of a couple of chairs and I didn't even get to beer #2 before I was finished.
> 
> Permanent doesn't have to mean slow and fast doesn't mean temporary.


Make a serving mallet and your wraps will be even tighter.

It doesn't have to be as fancy as this one
Shoeless Musings: Serving you the perfect oar wrap!

I had hand-wrapped oars forever, but I'm super impressed by how tight (and firm) my wraps have been since making a small mallet.

This was white nylon with wood stain applied after wrapping:


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

MT4Runner said:


> Make a serving mallet and your wraps will be even tighter.
> 
> It doesn't have to be as fancy as this one
> Shoeless Musings: Serving you the perfect oar wrap!
> ...


I've used that exact serving mallet. He has been a good friend for years (I actually served as the officiant for his wedding) and lives down the street from me. He has lofted plans for a modified Briggs dory that I am seriously considering building.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Now that I think about it, you might have posted that last year....but I can't believe he went into so much effort on his serving mallet to then use yellow polypro!

Yes, you need a dory. What was the question?


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

MT4Runner said:


> Now that I think about it, you might have posted that last year....but I can't believe he went into so much effort on his serving mallet to then use yellow polypro!
> 
> Yes, you need a dory. What was the question?


His new oars use a step up from polypro, but honestly, the polypro is super durable. The exotic wood used for the mallet was a left over chunk from another project. It's real pretty and sits on a shelf in his living room.

Dory? To self-bail or not?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I've just seen polypro get really brittle and splintery with UV exposure...but I guess if they're only out when in use, it would be a pretty bomber wrap.

Go self-bailing for sure if you want to use it in whitewater. Mine's self-bailing except for the passenger footwells.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MT4Runner said:


> Now that I think about it, you might have posted that last year....


You did post this quote last year in my DIY Square top oar thread. Thank you for that!




MontanaLaz said:


> Shoeless Musings: Oars
> 
> This is a buddy of mine and I have rowed his oars. They feel very nice. We are going to make a set for me once we get his international scout out of my garage...


And a post from 2016, you have a mutual friend:


Sam Arnold IV said:


> Shoeless Musings: Search results for oar wrap
> 
> This guy has mad skills across the gamut, and does a great job with his blog. Seems doable.


----------



## cdcfly (Jul 28, 2013)

Alright, I'm going to attempt a wrap. Thx


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I did these Carlisle‘s by hand and then to seal them you want to spray shellac on them and let them dry in the sun. There are several write ups and videos on mountain buzz and YouTube. Super easy go for it.


----------



## ckirrk (Jul 13, 2013)

MT4Runner thanks for sharing your wrap mallet and the way you did it I've always wrapped my own oars and I need to replace the wraps on my runners. This will be much easier. By the way I used a sledge to pull the tail through originally. 
Cheers


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MontanaLaz;748889
Dory? To self-bail or not?[/QUOTE said:


> Both my Dories self bail, Bears Ears has a pump that drains the entire boat, front and rear footwells too, Ashkii, my newest little boat drains the oarsman's footwell. If you don't make it bailing the first go around, you'll be modifying it later !


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Not my original idea.

It’s a centuries-old seamanship technique 

Thank that blogger friend of the others for the modern redux. 🙂


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

ckirrk said:


> By the way I used a sledge to pull the tail through originally.


I lay my last 3 wraps somewhat loose and get the tail under. Then I grab the last wrap with a pipe wrench and torque it and the 2 behind it tightly.


----------

